# Denver Colorado---bike routes suggestions needed



## EightFiveTwo (Oct 12, 2011)

Visiting Denver, CO in two weeks, and checking out the US Pro Challenge. We will have a car and be staying by Broomfield area, which is not far away from Boulder. 

Anyone can recommend some bike routes for us? Any other group-ride or shop-rides? We don't mind drive-to-ride since we have a car. 

TIA:thumbsup:


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I would suggest checking out Mapmyride.com. Search for routes near Broomfield and go for it. There are several good canyon climbs west of Boulder. It depends on what type of riding you want to do.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

EightFiveTwo said:


> Visiting Denver, CO in two weeks, and checking out the US Pro Challenge. We will have a car and be staying by Broomfield area, which is not far away from Boulder.
> 
> Anyone can recommend some bike routes for us? Any other group-ride or shop-rides? We don't mind drive-to-ride since we have a car.
> 
> TIA:thumbsup:


Dude, there are SO many good rides it's had to say where you should go. If you wanna climb, we've got climbs. You wanna cruise we've got hundreds of miles of MUTs. If you want altitude, we have plent of that, too.

If you wanna follow some of the same terrain the pros will be covering try part of the route the bStrong ride uses: Start in north Boulder and ride up left-Hand Canyon to Ward. From Ward head north on Hwy 72 to Hwy 7 and head east to Lyons. In Lyons stop at Oskar Blues for some Cajun and a great beer. Take Hwy 36 back into Boulder. That'll make for a nice ride. Around 50 miles +/-. A bit of climbing, some altitude, great scenery, good beer and if you can stand it , Boulder.

Be sure to HYDRATE! You will dehydrate rapidly at our altitudes. Drink more than you think you should.


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

Try checking with some of the Boulder Bike shops. I have stopped by Boulder Cycle Sport - North location many times to get advice on rides, routes, etc. Understand that a route out here that has "some" climbs may be very hard!! Perspectives change when you live here and ride in the mountains a lot. You will have more than enough rides to choose from and Broomfield is very close to Boulder. 

welcome, and enjoy!!


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Definitely do the Lefthand Canyon-Ward-Lyons loop - uber classic!

In Golden, not far from Broomfield is Lookout Mountain which was on last year's Pro Challenge course. Further afield (SW Denver metro, near Chatfield reservoir) is the Deer Creek Canyon-High Grade Road loop which includes the very cool "cyclists' rest stop" at the Pleasant Park Grange that includes "free" Gatorade and cookies! (truly free for the taking, but donations are appreciated). 

You should be able to find all these with a little googling, but if not, send me a PM. 

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## EightFiveTwo (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you guys for the insight.


----------

